# What does black bear meat taste like?



## Xstream Outfitters

What does black bear meat taste like? I'm considering a bear hunt but I am not sure as of yet. Is it similar to any other wild game or domestic animals? Anything I need to pay close attention to when preparing? et cetera .....


----------



## vancreek

it tastes like a fine beef roast,just make sure that you remove all of the fat when you butcher it,i like it slow cooked and served with some baked beans.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Taste like bear...lol
I really don't know what to compare it to. I do know that I like it. People look at me funny when I say it, but I like bear more then venison.
I have had bear steak on the grill and it is more like beef then venison, but still with a wild taste to it. You need to make sure and remove ALL the fat. That is what makes it taste gammie. 
I had a local butcher make some bear brats for me, and those are a huge hit with family and friends. I love them best slow cooked in a crock pot with saure kraut...ummm. If you know of someone that makes good venison brats, have them make them with bear, you will thank me.
I think I would debone all staks also. Bone marrow may make steaks taste gammie.


----------



## Linda G.

I've had bear that was a fairly young bear, properly and quickly field dressed and caped, that was absolutely superb. Like others have said, it tastes like a fine beef, with a slightly spicy "wild" flavor. 

I've also had bear from a big bear, over 300, that was not quickly field dressed or caped...it was awful...like venison, proper care and the age of the animal makes all the difference.


----------



## Ranger Ray

I tried it twice, first time tasted like crap, thought I would give it a second try a couple of years later and it tasted like crap. I am going to guess it tasted like crap because it had fat left on and that is why everyone is posting to make sure you get it off.


----------



## mallardtone-man

I have heard from a buddy (Huntin Horseman) who shot one last year that is it excellent! Now, I am still waiting on a few steaks to come my way, maybe this will "remind" him. Lol....


----------



## theduke

Its all in how its cooked. I have had it a few times and it was a cross between leather and rubber and other times where it has been exelent


----------



## TAZ

Chicken.  
Sorry I just had to.

The only time I've had bear was a roast that was slowed cooked and covered with bacon strips. As others stated it was similar to beef with a little wild taste. It was excellent.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Ranger Ray said:


> I tried it twice, first time tasted like crap, thought I would give it a second try a couple of years later and it tasted like crap. I am going to guess it tasted like crap because it had fat left on and that is why everyone is posting to make sure you get it off.



I AGREE CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:   HONESTLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>CRAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEERHNTR

mich buckmaster said:


> I AGREE CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:   HONESTLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>CRAP!!!!!!!!!!


I have had it several times and I agree with mich buckmaster. I know there are ways to make it somewhat better but all in all its not the best tasting meat I have ever had. It definitely don't tast like chicken.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Bear meat is one of my favorites. As far as comparing taste, have ever been to a pig roast, it tastes like the darkest meat on a hog. 

All the bear I've taken have been over bait. Hound hunters, Is there a difference if a bear has been run along ways vs a short run or is it a factor?

Proper handling of all meat domestic or wild makes a big difference in the taste.


----------



## snakebit67

i love it, my kids love it, my neighbors said they loved it.....Guess its all in ones pallet. My best advice, cook it slow.


----------



## Huntin Horseman

Xstream Outfitters said:


> What does black bear meat taste like?


DELICIOUS!!! The bear I shot this year was surrounded by blueberry barrens and I'm sure that added to the flavor but it was the tastiest animal I'vev ever harvested. IMHO.


----------



## Huntin Horseman

mallardtone-man said:


> I have heard from a buddy (Huntin Horseman) who shot one last year that is it excellent! Now, I am still waiting on a few steaks to come my way, maybe this will "remind" him. Lol....


Ya and I want some shark steaks!! I forgot to grab those before I left, along with my rod and airsoft gun


----------



## hiawathahunter

Having been a faithful venison eating family for many years, we had the opportunity last fall to try bear for the first time as I was blessed with a successful hunt. You must understand that my wife and three young boys have always been very picky eaters....well after having bear steaks, bear breakfast sausage, and bear roasts....they complain about having to eat anything else. They can tell when we are trying to "slip" venison by on them and can't stand the taste...they want bear steaks!!!!

If you take proper care of your trophy and take the time to butcher it right...there is nothing better short of a prime filet mignon that can compare. Hunt in cold weather, cool the inside of the body cavity quickly, and remove fat from the meat while butchering and you will love it.

Hopefully I will be lucky enough to draw another tag this year and will again fill the freezer as we are out at this moment.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Ok people.. after reading this post today, I came home and made bear steaks on the grill. I have to say, I just don't see how any one can say CRAP.. Bear, IMO, is truley better table fair then venison!!
Maybe the bear meat that some have thought was CRAP, was just not processed correctly. I know that if you get a piece of fat, it can be very gamey, but we make sure and take all that fat off. We also debone all our steaks. I wish I had backstraps left, those were really good.


----------



## BigJim

My favorite meat - even better than venison. I (and my family and friends) was apprehensive to try it when I got my first bear. It was so good and liked by all that I can't keep any in the freezer - everybody is always begging for me to give them some.


----------



## fishotter

Well all i can say is that its not my favorite.I would rather have a good porterhouse.The bear i have had was not bad flavor wise but the texture of the meat is quite different.Now the bear burger was ok seeing how it was in chilli


----------



## 4x4_Hunter

I have tried it once at a wild game dinner and wasn't too fond of it. However, I plan to try it again and it looks like we might even get a chance to harvest one ourselves this year. It looks like if we do get a tag, I might have to put out an invite on this forum to have someone with experience in gutting, caping, processing a bear join our hunt. I know it would help us out tremendously and I am sure whoever came up would have a wonderful time. I just don't want to waste 4 years of applications for a hunt that ends successfully for a trophy but unsuccessfully for filling the freezer with good meat. We would even provide the beer and food for the weekend!


----------



## mich buckmaster

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Ok people.. after reading this post today, I came home and made bear steaks on the grill. I have to say, I just don't see how any one can say CRAP.. Bear, IMO, is truley better table fair then venison!!
> Maybe the bear meat that some have thought was CRAP, was just not processed correctly. I know that if you get a piece of fat, it can be very gamey, but we make sure and take all that fat off. We also debone all our steaks. I wish I had backstraps left, those were really good.


We processed the bear ourselves, and I still dont like it, just like I dont like liver, cabbage, broccoli, and many other things.


----------

